# Cost from Breeder for a Corgi



## thordog (Mar 16, 2011)

Was wondering what a reasonable cost would be for a Corgi from a breeder? Haven't had a dog in quite some time so I don't really know the specifics of price for a puppy.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

There really isn't a proper answer for that. It depends on the going price in your area and the individual breeder. Decide whether you want a Cardigan or a Pembroke, then look up the Corgi club breeders lists (Pembrokes: http://www.pembrokecorgi.org/memberlist.cfm Cardigans: http://www.cardigancorgis.com/BreederDirectory.asp , enter your state or surrounding states and you should find a few) and give some of them a call. You want to find a good breeder that does all the proper health testing and follows the guidelines for responsible breeding.


----------



## thordog (Mar 16, 2011)

So I found http://goldengatecorgis.org/index.html which has some breeders. But I still would like some Maximum/Minimum that I would need to put down for a puppy. $350 is what I remember my Golden retriever costing, that was in 1995 however...
Any sort of estimate would be good to have.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I think you're going to need to do some legwork to get the answers you want. It's not the kind of thing that most people are going to know off the tops of their heads, the breeders will be your best source of information.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, it is very breed specific. For reliable breeders, I've seen purebred, but not show quality Labs, Goldens, and Staffs (Pit Bull-like) go for $250 - $500 in Texas. On the other hand, English Bulldogs, Sharpeis, Basenjis, Coton du Tuleur - a lot rarer, seem to get $2000 per pup with no problem.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Not only is it breed specific but it may be locale specific as well. I'm in NH. There is a local Corgi breeder who does no testing, when I asked her about it, she said it's not necessary, there are no problems in her lines (big red flag there) and her prices were $850. I'd expect to pay $1200 at least for a reputable breeder. My last two puppies were from reputable breeders who do testing. One was $1200, the other was $700. I probably could have shown the first one but the other one, Ginger the Brittany, is definitely not show quality (underbite). When I asked the breeder how much she was and he told me, I asked why so cheap LOL


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

If you are wanting a Corgi from a breeder, I would suggest a reputable breeder. There are different level of breeders as I am sure you may have known. You have:

*Reputable Breeders* - Breeders whom show or work their dogs, they also do OFA testing and even more testings that secure the health for future owners. Usually the breeding pair are extremely well represented by their breed standard. 
Example: http://www.canisphere.com/canispherekennels/canisphere_home.html


*Well Meaning Breeders* - These are usually breeders whom feel they are doing all the right things but do not do OFA testing or show/work their dogs. Instead they insist they have their dogs heath checked. Which is basically a yearly check up that all owners should do. These folks usually have websites like Reputable Breeders however their sites are lacking the mention of OFA, they will usually suggest that their dogs have "Champion bloodlines" which means nothing if the breeding pair aren't champions. They will also not have a pedigree usually. One last thing is that they don't usually match the pups with the best suiting owners but rather whom pays first or shows interest first.
Example: http://www.mountaincorgis.com/index.html

*Extreme Backyard Breeders* - These breeders are the ones you hear about the most, they are the ones who are only there to make money. They tend to have EXTREME websites and ask ridiculous amounts of money for poorly bred dogs. They have no desire to create healthy pups or ones that have good temperaments. Its usually about how "rare" or how cool their dogs are. Avoid these at all cost, even if they don't ask a lot of money, they still aren't breeding healthy pups. They also will usually state that their dogs are registered with AKC or UKC which is nothing more than the dog being pure bred, it does not mean its a healthy dog.
Example: http://www.xtremebullypitbulls.com/

*Standard Backyard Breeders* - These ones are very similar to the above ones only they are not as into the rare or cool portion of selling dogs. The standard BYBers are still in it for money and will lead you to think they have good pups by saying AKC or UKC registered but they aren't about all the hype. These folks are just as bad at breeding as the above. Avoid.
Example: http://www.debbiesdachshunds.com/default.htm

*Just For Fun/Oops Breeders* - These folks put very little time an effort into breeding, usually because it was either done on accident or they are looking for the enjoyment of raising puppies. They usually want little to nothing for their puppies however their heath is a roll of the dice. While they are usually nice and good people they know next to nothing about good ethics on breeding. This can also be a case of just simply not knowing the subsequent harm they are causing. As with many people, not everyone knows how dire the population problem is. The decision to get a pup from one of these breeders is on the prospective owner. (These folks may also be called a BYBer by some if it was done intentionally.)
Example: http://seattle.ebayclassifieds.com/...y-lab-mix-puppies/?ad=9860603&msg=OUT_OF_AREA
*
Puppy Mill Breeders* - Many people have heard of puppy mills and know that we shouldn't support them. Usually you can find these puppies in pet shops but you can also find them on the web. They usually breed more than one breed of dog and in mass amounts. They do not generally care for their dogs besides to feed and water them. Most of the time they have potty training problems for life because they were stuck in a cage with their own waste. This is another one to avoid at all costs.
Example: http://www.humanesociety.org/issues/puppy_mills/



_NOTE: If I miss categorized any of the websites PLEASE let me know! I am not an expert but I call them as I see them. If you see other wise please let me know DFers!_


----------

